# Are There Philosophy Jokes?



## bookslover (Apr 21, 2022)

I read this the other day: "The next time you have an idea, read Aristotle to find out why it won't work."

I'm not sure if it was meant as humor or if there was a philosophical point being made, but I thought it was funny. I didn't know that there are philosophy jokes (if that's what this is).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rome2Geneva (Apr 22, 2022)

I recall a Monty Python skit where a bunch of philosophers were playing soccer and the commentary was a constant play on their respective philosophies.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 22, 2022)

Rome2Geneva said:


> I recall a Monty Python skit where a bunch of philosophers were playing soccer and the commentary was a constant play on their respective philosophies.


Seems funnier as a concept than watching all 4-minutes of it. 

 Philosopher Soccer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Miller (Apr 22, 2022)

Descartes walked into a bar. 
The bartender says, "You want a drink?" 
Descartes responds, "I think not." 
And he disappeared.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Taylor (Apr 22, 2022)

Miller said:


> Descartes walked into a bar.
> The bartender says, "You want a drink?"
> Descartes responds, "I think not."
> And he disappeared.


Brother, it seems to me that this joke is an instance of putting Decartes before dehorse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Zach (Apr 22, 2022)

Pergamum said:


> Seems funnier as a concept than watching all 4-minutes of it.
> 
> Philosopher Soccer


I thought it was pretty funny, though I agree with Karl Marx (wow, something I never thought I'd say!) that the last pass looked like it was offside...


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 22, 2022)

Question: can you move an elephant across a river?

Continental philosopher: Is the elephant real?
British Empiricist: How much does the elephant weigh?
American: How much will you pay me?

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 22, 2022)

A woolly mammoth ponders, "I'm extinct, therefore I'm not".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 22, 2022)

What do Nihilists have to say about Nihilism? 
If it was not for Nihilism, they would have nothing to believe in.

What is the philosophy of skunks?
I stink. Therefore, I am.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Apr 22, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> Question: can you move an elephant across a river?
> 
> Continental philosopher: Is the elephant real?
> British Empiricist: How much does the elephant weigh?
> American: How much will you pay me?


The American is the smart one. The answer to the first two have no impact on the third. For the right price, I’d be happy to move your imaginary elephant of any weight.


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 22, 2022)

... that's a very heavy thought.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Apr 22, 2022)

reformed grit said:


> ... that's a very heavy thought.


depending on the river…also a deep one


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 22, 2022)

Rome2Geneva said:


> I recall a Monty Python skit where a bunch of philosophers were playing soccer and the commentary was a constant play on their respective philosophies.


I found that skit hysterical.


----------

